# Black *Polo 6R Moda* Build Thread DAILY RIDE



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey People, 

I thought I would finality make my own build thread on here. i got my polo back last year in July 2011, but am only doing this now coz i have nothing better to do on a Saturday morning haha. 

I am pretty far through my build but no where near finished. 

This is how it look the day I brought it 

P.S. i am putting this build on wheel whores too so if you see me on it please let me know


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

This is the day i revived the car and drove it away  
btw sorry half the photo is missing i dunno how to sort that out if u do let me know


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

First little mod DE-wiped and DE-badged


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

next naughty little LEDs and once again sorry about the pics my iPhone camera is F.U.C.K.E.D


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

i quickly photoshopped it so see what it would look like with a few ideas i had and ano it looks crap photoshop and tbh i was young when i wanted this done haha


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

next thing done was HIDs and new Fogs


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

next i got a set of coils and it got slammed 60mm with some pressed plates


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

the other day i just got the HnR 20mm adapters (5x100 to 5x112, m14x1.5 to m12x1.5) still need 40mm when get the alloys sorted out


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

my mate just got a few mods to his polo, white rap roof, bonnet and wing mirrors and white wolfrace alloys


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

Just picked up alloys from S.E.M alloys in Sunderland 

Powder coated in kawasaki green with centre caps chrom and gloss black all for £260  










My little bro loves them


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a little update ppl. Waiting on a set of Nankang Ns2 tyres 185/35r17. To stretch on the 17x7.5 rim. This is how it will sit... 










The speedo will be off abit but the car will sit 20mm lower . So make it 140mm drop to the deck. 

Also the poke will be a extra 20mm with the adapters and 30mm or 40mm extra on back depends on if I can get the 40mm adapters 

This is with 20mm adapters... 










This is with 30mm... 










And with 30mm even more poke if I can


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

185/35r17 nankang ns2


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

try to get them packed into car ;P


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

they were rolling all over the shop, so i had to put the kids in the back


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

fitted them with 20mm adapters, still waiting on the 30mm so not finished yet 
































































sorry a look like a scruff came str8 from work and need a good shave


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

got the stilts (aka helpers and locking collars) out the day and sits at least 20mm lower now 140mm drop on it, and should now close the gap in my arch between the new alloys


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a quick update for everyone. Got the wheels on and omg rides like a fuvking bitch. It horrible. And wheels are only about 20mm from floor so extra careful with pot holes. 

But my camera is ****ed so my lass took a few pics for me off her kakberry. Get some of mine up once camera is fixed


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

Just thought id get some pics up of my few mm poke


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

a naughty little ebay buy  





































plus a few more pics, am going to have a god picture session whe i get the chance as been without a camera on iphone for a while now 



















no happy with this one dont show the stance too good


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

quick photo update, lets see how long these last on my estate  



















also sticker up date


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

little night time photo shot 

am running my DRLs thou my fogs now like so...


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

sorry if the pics are abit **** need some propa ones doing


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

am very upset to admit this but i have done my maths wrong, my car is not 160mm  

a dunno whether it was coz i have never had coil overs before, or am just a young lad who things he knows everything, but really knows nothing but it it only 75mm front and 80mm back, 

so ppl who said it wasnt 160mm your were right and i was wrong am sorry , feel like a right tit  

i only have really worked this out, today as my lass has just picked up her new 10plate polo moda 1.2 with A/C in red 

pics of her car are under my lowering facts.. 

1) my lowering facts and how i was so bloody wrong, 

i thought with coilovers, when they stated on the box, "120mm movement on coils", i thought they meant 120mm from standard high up or down, not 120mm altogether, as this means 60mm up or down from standard height, if you know what i mean, 

so these me thinking my car was 120mm lower then standard and in fact it is only half this at 60mm 

i then got the helpers out which i thought took it 20mm lower, when in fact it was only about 10mm, so i thought it then sat at 140mm drop when in fact it was only about 70mm drop from standard 

then the wheels i thought took the car another 20mm with the tyre and wheel combo, when in fact it was only 5mm to 10mm lower, so i thought it was then 160mm drop, but it fact was 75mm to 80mm 

like so... 

my lasses standard height (225mm from floor to top of front bumper)... 










my car height now (150mm from floor to top of front bumper)... 










as you can see it is only a 75mm drop at front and the back is 80mm from what i can measure.. 

IF ANY OF THIS SOUNDS WRONG PLEASE HELP ME 

its just me thinking ano it all when in fact i am all wrong, but you live and learn, and i am really disappointed with my self 

but in my defense i am only 19, this is my 2nd car and i have never owned a set of coil over before


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

the Girlfriends car, dw i got plans for this, not as extreme as mine but she wants it too look different... 

ps sorry abut all the pics


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

when out for a little "walk" with me mates and snapped a few pics


----------



## Polo6R (Apr 26, 2012)

Your car it's 85 HP?


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

nar mate 70bhp, only a 1.2 not the 1.4


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

last night i got pulled by ARMED police of all people, about my German plates, i played dumb and got let off but got ****ty English pressed plates on now  gutted to say the least,

but just had a crack on with him and he was canny to me, even when my insurance was down as NB11 and not ND11 so my car didn't come up on the database so i was ****ting it thinking they where gana cease my polo, but problem was sorted and had to change my plates , i really don't understand why as long as you can read them


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

seen as i cant seem to get out my estate after tonights rain, i thought id have a play and post on here again...



















as my mate stated, "I no longer own a DUB, i own a SUB"


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

"CLICK ON THE PIC BELOW TO SEE THE VID"


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

once i moved her, she was still getting her arse wet, poor lass


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

little bit of an update, first mod to the Lasses car, debadged the back, tryed to convince her to de-wipe it, but had none of it lol, she not as silly as me


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

few more shots of me and my lasses car...


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

she let me de wipe the back


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

off to secta north east charity cruise @the big one 

ready to go 8) 










driving down 










some snaps people took and i seen on fb


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

heheh OOPS!!! 









quick update on the GFs polo, i fitted her HIDs the other day, but started to rain half way thou so she was driving round for the day with her "one light wonder" as she stated  




























once rain stopped got them fitted 










also a few other pics taken by lads off Dub North East forum


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

on way down to VW Festival and at the Fest




























thank you Adam Jackson from sittindubs (everyone please like sittinDubs on facebook http://www.facebook.com/SittinDubs)


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

Also thank you mandy for sending me a few pics of mine n yours sitting together


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

just a few more taken while down there


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

Update of the lasses once we got back from the VW fest she couldn't resist gettin some


----------



## DeXXter (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey i pretty much like it, i see those Polos on the Street nearly everyday driven by some Grannys.

it's a shame no one is repling to this thread.

i like the colour Combo.

but this kind of style is a bit to common try something diffrent 

anyway i'd like to see updates


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks mate, it ok am on other forums, and yea too many granny drive these, and i got something very diffrent for the winter  you will see it soon


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

quick photoshoot with a few mates Lupo and 106


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

my lass took a photo of this and asked if that is what mine is meant to look like lol  










a few random shots 




























thanks for Dan Morrison off polos.net for this shot at a secta meet 










found this on FB 










my mate just got D90 on his corsa c and had a cheeky shot of mine too


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

k update on the GFs 6r,

hers came with the standard 16"Borbet Navarre alloys, upgraded from VW, but she didnt like the sliver she said it looked to standard










so she chose the colour, (gloss black) and i said ill sort it for her. so she was rolling round on my old standard Borbet 15s for a week while i painted them for her



















after first coat of primer 



















sorted her center caps out for her with some red vinyl wrap 



















and now time to fit them














































just like a golf 










i also painted her drums and cals gloss red


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

had a play with the rattle cans yesterday

was sick of the dull boring black behind the rear badge on mine so sorted that 





































now looks so much cleaner 

now had a play with my lasses, sorted her rear out first 














































still have red inserts to paint, but gana let the black paint dry fully before i start masking off

now her front end 














































now looks mean as ****, but still got the red strip too paint, like the rear, just gana wait for the paint to dry fully before masking


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

A nice little update on my girlfriends motor... 

cleaned it up, wee she did i couldn't be arsed 










then got the masking tape and rattle cans out again 



















little red strip on front grill 










then painted the inner bits on the badge making the VW stand out more


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

naughty photo of the polo and my mates mirca on BBS with his rack on


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

working on my winter set up now people, ordered a set of 14x6j steels off a mk 4 golf, 
with 175/80r14 tyrse to make a nice thick white wall, 

test fitted them and they fit in the arch prefect and i mean spot on, i can just turn the wheel 1mm away from arch, and inside the arch i cannt fit my fat ass finger in them


----------



## FranVera18 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, What engine has your car?


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

only a little 3 potter, 1.2 70bhp mate, cant afford the insurance on anything else


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

quick little update on the winter set up, 

took a belt sander to the side wall 









before 









after









before and after









masking up 

machined me self a little masking off device lol

















don't look nice but does the trick










and after first couple of coats


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

up date on the winter set-up...

took the masking tape off the day after 4 coats (4days), think it looking ok part from the nics around the edge, but am gana sort that out with a knife once the wheels have been painted 



















also masked them up and primed them the day, it all coming together :mrgreen:


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

a little update for everyone, after the first few coats,

btw the green isnt soo dark in person


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

BIG update to day people...

winter set up is finally on, and already getting a LOT of mixed reactions, alot of hate and a lot of love, 

it is really a love/hate thing no matter how you put it...

yestaday i tuck the masking tape off and this happened 




























red marks off the paint  









so i had do re do the white wall and wait a day


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

so today i finally got round to finishing them, 

WARNING>>> ALOT OF PICS 

sorry


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

and now fitted, get looks every where, most are more likly bad ones but ya all know the says hahah 

BYE BYE summer time


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

little update here ...

DM dont mean danger mouse DM measn Dale Marriner in my world  










one for you Adam, everyone get licking sittin dubs on Facebook class please and get the stickers in










also a one for perry, everyone get ya sell to rollin on steelies Facebbok and they wed page some killer steels and everything else


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

plans for next summer, antera 145 (planned and if i can get them after xmas and havnt been sold) and i dunno what to do? leave them standard silver, or get a mirrored finish or hot pink, please put ya input people and give me a few ideas 










photoshopped by my mate, they not meant to be blueish lol just the shading of the photoshops


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

got the bad lads Yesterday thanks to Stu 










Summer 2012 vs summer 2013  










anyone know where i can get custom made adapters for the bad lads, 5x100 Hub to 4x400 wheels


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks to the best girlfriend in the world i now have a GTI Grill for xmas


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

got a sad update , as you can see the white walls are getting very dirty and i been ragging around in the wet so my tyres have gone abit bald so they came off, kinda happy thou coz i felt dirty with them on, advise anyone to never get white walls, look good for a month but if ya lazy like myself over the winter they get like this  



















but on the good side i forgot how good it looked on my standard moda alloys  

sorry not the best pic


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

sorted my GTI grill out yesterday...

to hint this, where the GTI badge came from...










i cut out a little peace of plastic 










and just glued it to the grill to hint the holes..










and to go with the antera 145 wheels goin on for 2013 done this...










and looks pretty good on car i think


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

so the frost n snow has come  

repping sittin dubs 



















now the snow 










was ****ing about and spliter snapped off, think this calls for a new bigger one


----------



## FranVera18 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, Do you feel loss of power or speed with 17 wheels?


----------



## carlos.san.roman (Feb 4, 2013)

*your car is sooo nice!!!!*


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

hey people thanks , and it just a 1.2 so not alot of power to start off with and i didnt notice any power difference at all mate

got a little up date, haven't had one in a while, so i got a pair of adapters thou the other week and test fitted them, still need new tyres and refurb. and gota wait for another set of adapters.



















































































anyone got any ideas on colour, was wanting to have pink, but so far am wanting to keep them silver but still not sure anyone???


----------

